# Das Seminar oder:  Ein ganzes Oldschool-Wochenende für das geilste Hobby der Welt



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

Höhööö...   hab´s gestern Abend leider nicht mehr geschafft, hier Bildertechnisch noch was zu reissen  aber erstmal

Ein RIESEN Dankeschön an Michael & seine Crew für dieses fette Wochenende!!!  

Ich muss jetzt erstmal los zur Arbeit, aber im Laufe des Tages geb´ ich meine Bilder und Eindrücke hier dann auch zu Protokoll  

Ihr seid dran  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Mira (22. September 2003)

h?oin moin!

Tja, was soll man dem noch hinzufügen?
Vielleicht ein "NOCHMAL!""??!!!

Super Dank an alle Beteiligten in Alfeld für den Service all inclusive!!!


Der Deister war schon eine Erfahrung, auch wenn ich dieses flüssige BergaufBergab unserer HaBes auch nicht schlecht finde. Die Trails waren  jedenfalls   :, Ihr wißt schon...

Ich kuriere jetzt erstmal meinen höllischen Muskelkater in den Armen (Dank an Gregor dafür )aus, die Arbeit kann warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2003)

Dann möchte ich mal meine Eindrücke vom Wochenende an dieser Stelle zum Besten geben.

Fangen wir doch mit dem Freitag an, dem Tag der Anreise:

Um pünktich gegen 18:00 Uhr am vereinbartem Treffpunkt bei F.O.C. in Harburg zu sein wurde gage_ angewiesen um spätestens 17:15 Uhr bei mir am Arbeitsplatz aufzuschlagen. Zuvor war ich noch kurz zur Sparkasse und habe den Wagen vollgetankt. Das Beladen des Wagens hatte ich bereits am Vortag durchgeführt, lediglich das Gepäck von Bischi fehlte noch.
gage_ war auch pünktlich und wir trafen etwa 15 min. zu früh am Treffpunkt ein. Scheinbar waren wir jedoch nicht die Einzigen die voller Vorfreude auf dieses bevorstehenden Event viel zu früh am Treffpunkt waren, warteten dort doch bereits Madbull, Lupi, bofh_marc und auch Outbreak und Janus waren wohl schon da. Nachdem der Letzte (oder sollte ich besser sagen DIE Letzte  ) pünktlich am Treffpunkt eintraf stellte sich heraus, daß doch irgendwie ein Bike mehr am Treffpunkt vorhanden war als ich "ausgerechnet" hatte. Nun gut, Not macht ja bekanntlich erfinderisch und so probierten wir einfach mal, ob man nicht auch drei komplette Bikes in einen Honda Civic bekommt 

Das sah dann so aus:






Und man glaubt es kaum, in meinem Wagen verstaute ich vier Bikes, das Gepäck von drei Bikern und es konnten sogar noch 3 Personen (inkl. Fahrer) in dem Wagen mitfahren!





In fröhlicher, ausgelassener Stimmung brachen wir dann pünktlich um ca. 18:30 Uhr im Zeitplan auf. Dieser wurde uns im übrigen durch meinen preferierten Routenplaner auferlegt und war nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen. In Alfeld selber bzw. dem Ortsteil Limmer meldeten sich unsere Mägen dann lautstark zu Wort und so kehrten wir gegen 20:30 Uhr in dem wohlbekanntem, schottischen Restaurant mit dem großem M ein um unseren Hunger zu stillen. An der Kreuzung, an welcher die Strasse zu McD führte war auch schon der Weg zum Treffpunkt in Alfeld durch Freunde von Toni gekennzeichnet worden und es hingen hier und da an den Laternenpfählen kleine Schilder mit Pfeilen und den drei großen Buchstaben 'IBC'. Auf dem Gelände angekommen, welches auch das von himbeertoni genannte Fitnessstudio beherbergt, drehten wir erst mal eine Ehrenrunde auf dem Hof des Ortsansässigen Opelhändlers bervor wir dann durch folgendes Banner zum korrektem Ort geleitet wurden 






Begrüßt wurden wir durch die nette Susanne, die sich das ganze Wochenende um organisatorische Dinge und das leibliche Wohl der Seminarteilnehmer in aufopferungsvoller Weise und mit viel Charme kümmerte. Nochmals herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle auch für Ihr Engagement. AUMEN:
Kurz darauf traf himbeertoni ein, begrüßte uns herzlich und klärte uns auf wo der Hase an diesem Wochenende lang laufen wird. Nach einer kleinen Ortsbegehung okkupierten wir den Kursraum des Fitnessstudios. Diese Aktion erinnerte mich irgendwie an den letzten Kirchentag oder aber einer Katastrophenübung/-einsatz des THW, bei denen ja üblicherweise auch Massenlager in Turnhallen aufgeschlagen werden 






Nachdem jeder sein Plätzen gefunden hatte und die Bikes sicher im Kellerraum verstaut wurden, welcher uns übrigens in den nächsten Tagen auch als Frühstücks- und Seminarraum dienen sollte, kündigte Himbeertoni an er habe 20 Flaschen  entschuldigung, diese 2 Liter Glasbehälter nennt man natürlich Sóuflon (oder so ähnlich)  frisch gebraute Alfelder Lokalspezialität besorgt und die müsse halt geleert werden. Aufgrund eines Mißverständnisses ist dann wohl auch zu erklären, warum davon nur noch 1 Flasche (oder waren es 1 1/2) am nächsten Morgen übrig war. Was uns der gute Toni nämlich "verschwieg", er meinte nicht, daß die bereits am Freitagabend geleert werden müssen 
So wurde die Nacht also kurz und die Quittung folgte für einige, u.a. auch mich, am nächsten Morgen in der Form von leichtem "dröhnen" bis hin zu staken Kopfschmerzen denen Madbull versuchte mit zwei nach seiner Aussage "riesengroßen" Kopfschmerztabletten entgegenzuwirken. Kleine Anmerkung der Redaktion: Es hilft meißt mehr weniger zu trinken 

Und so haben wir doch eine schöne Überleitung zu Tag 2, dem Tag der Luchsmuchse   
_(Was ein Luchmuchs ist, darüber wird sicher Lupi hier noch auslassen und seine Expertise, die er durch regelmäßiges schauen der Sendung "Brehms Tierleben" in den letzten Jahren seine Jugend aufbauen konnte, unter Beweis stellen)_

P.S.: Die Bilder werde ich später noch einfügen!

Alle Fotos gibt es >>>>>> HIER <<<<<<


----------



## sopdu (22. September 2003)

moin moin,
auch von mir noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an Toni, war ein super Samstag. Na ja, wir hören ja eh voneinander. 

So hab dann hier noch was, alle mal lesen:

*Wer hat in Alfeld am Samstag ne silberne Brille von Swiss in den falschen Helm gelegt*
die Brille ist bei mir gelandet, kurze PM, ich schicke sie nach.

edit: mit Brille hat sich geklärt

greetings
sopdu

P.S. Bei mehr als einer Meldung für die Brille entscheidet ausnahmsweise nicht das Los   

_Eingefügt von Rabbit:_
Es wird sich sicher um Himbeertonis gesuchte Brille handeln. ich habe dies sopdu bereits per PM mitgeteilt und er wollte telefonisch mit Himbeertoni Kontakt aufnehmen. Danke an Mira und Netghost für die sachdienlichen Hinweise, ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen eure diesbezüglichen Beiträge aus diesem Thema zu löschen und in das für user unsichtbare *Lost & Found Forum* zu verschieben


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

Holla...  

die Brille gehört Michael (Himbertoni)  

Der hat gestern früh schon wie verrückt danach gesucht  

mfg, Bischi

edit: *argh*  erstma lesen...  dann schreiben...  hatte sich ja schon geklärt


----------



## himbeertoni (22. September 2003)

brille wieder da.........danke für eure anteilnahme an dem schiksal 
meiner "gegendiesonneguckhilfe" !!!

wieder zum thema.......wenn ihr weiter so nette sachen über vergangenes we schreibt ,treibt ihr mich gerade dazu euch 
für anfang nächste saison ein noch besser vorbereitetes event
anzudrohen! oder auch zwei    

bg, toni


----------



## hoschi03 (22. September 2003)

Hey Leute

Da ich mich ja kurzfristig am Freitag Nachmittag ausklinken mußte

warten Smiley und ich natürlich auf Bilder  

damit wir nachvollziehen können das Ihr alle Spaß hattet!!!

Ich bin natürlich froh das mir mein Rücken Freitag schon einen Strich durchs Weekend gemacht hat und nicht erst am Samstag auf dem Bike ..............

War heute nochmal beim Doc und morgen gehts ab in die Röhre also feste Daumen drücken das es kein Bandscheibenvorfall ist.

Also Michel da freuen wir uns doch auf deine Ankündigung   

Ciao Smiley und Hoschi


----------



## Hattrick (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *...treibt ihr mich gerade dazu euch
> für anfang nächste saison ein noch besser vorbereitetes event
> anzudrohen! oder auch zwei
> ...



Wenn euch der Sonntag im Deister -übrigens bei bestem Bikewetter ever- genau so wie mir gefallen hat: 

Mein Angebot wieder eine (mid- oder over size  ) Trailtour zusammenzubasteln steht hiermit. 

Ein dickes Lob an alle TN´s der Trailtour: Ihr seid alle super diszipliniert gefahren. Respekt vor den Mädels welche allesamt gut aufgelegt waren.

Gruss 
Hattrick


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> Wenn euch der Sonntag im Deister -übrigens bei bestem Bikewetter ever- genau so wie mir gefallen hat:
> ...



Ich hatte Dir ja schon angedroht, mal mit Dir durch den Deister ziehen zu wollen, ich hoffe nur, ich bin in nächster Zeit öfter in Hannover...  ... weiß ich leider noch nich so genau wegen des Studiums. Aber sone WE-Trail-Tour ist ja immer drin...  

Sonst freu ich mich ... auf die Fotos ... auf das nächste Mal bei Toni  ... dass ich relativ nah am Deister wohne  (in den Ferien) ... und dass mich heute auf meiner Tour im Oderwald (bei WF), keine "Muchsluchse"  mit ihren spitzen Schnäbeln angefallen haben... Denn so alleine wär ich ja echt aufgeschmissen gewesen


Ach so, natürlich möcht' ich mich auch bei Toni & Co. sowie den Guides und eigentlich auch allen anderen für das erstklassige WE bedanken!!!!!! 
Bis (hoffentlich sehr) bald... 
Simon


----------



## himbeertoni (22. September 2003)

wir warten auf PICS!!!! 


mit besten grüßen , toni


----------



## bofh_marc (22. September 2003)

Von meiner Seite auch noch mal besten Dank fuer ein Super-Wochenende. 

Ich war heute morgen so ausgeglichen (wenn man mal vom Muskelkater absieht - AUA), dass ich mich auffe Maloche an so eine Drecksaufgabe rangemacht habe, die ich schon seit Wochen vor mir her schiebe. Radeln ist halt ne super "Therapie".

Marc

PS: Finde ich im Uebrigen lustig, dass Radkuriere auch ihren Muskelkater aus-kurieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *wir warten auf PICS!!!!
> 
> 
> mit besten grüßen , toni  *



Schon unterwegs! Schau mal in Deine PM´s rein! 

Gruss von

Janus


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

So..  da die Galerie mich grad im Stich gelassen hat, hab ich die Bilder mal auf meinen eigenen Server geschoben (21MB, zip)

hier gehts lang


----------



## Rochester (22. September 2003)

Hallo Michael,

es war ein geiles Wochenende, und ich durfte sogar eine Nacht länger bleiben  

Ich wollte schon fast das MTB fahren aufgeben, habe aber wieder neuen Spaß gefunden und muß noch sooooo viel lernen.

Vielen Dank nochmals! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Mira (22. September 2003)

Das ist alles aber nicht gerade sehr analoges Modem benutzerfreundlich, na, da wird die Telefonrechnung ja mal anders aussehen...

Marc, tja, bin heute durch die Stadt geschlichen mit meinem M-Kater, die Kunden haben sogar schon nachgefragt ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Das ist alles aber nicht gerade sehr analoges Modem benutzerfreundlich, na, da wird die Telefonrechnung ja mal anders aussehen...
> 
> *



Ich kann Dir die Bilder gerne auf ne CD brennen, wenn Du magst!  

Gruß,

Janus

P.S: Sogar mit Lieferservice!


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

Kannst Dir ja ´nen Kurier kommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (22. September 2003)

so in richtung norden .........3-4/10 .....deister .....trails.......danach 
köhlersbräu.........wer hätte lust ? 


mbg, toni


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Kannst Dir ja ´nen Kurier kommen lassen      *



Kannst mir da jemanden empfehlen??


----------



## Netghost (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *so in richtung norden .........3-4/10 .....deister .....trails.......danach
> köhlersbräu.........wer hätte lust ?
> 
> ...



Wie? Wann? Wo? Jetzt?!.........kann mich mal jemand schnell mit meinem Bike nach Alfled fahren?


----------



## britt (22. September 2003)

hallo an alle teilnehmer!

nun möchte ich mich auch noch für das we bedanken! war klasse!! hat riesenspass gemacht!
Habe nur leider die wenigsten näher kennengelernt, da ich nur samstag dabei war.
aber es wird ja ein nächstes mal geben, gell?
freue mich schon drauf!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *so in richtung norden .........3-4/10 .....deister .....trails.......danach
> köhlersbräu.........wer hätte lust ? *


Hast Du dir die Frage auch gut überlegt? 
Alfeld wäre ja ein gutes Basislager ... Freitag Deister ... Samstag Harz ... Sonntag Alfeld ... oder so  
Allerdings habe ich für dieses Wochenende jeweils die Heavy-Trails auf dem Programm, also eher gänzlich Einsteigerungeeignet! 
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## wunny (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> 
> wieder zum thema.......wenn ihr weiter so nette sachen über vergangenes we schreibt ,treibt ihr mich gerade dazu euch
> für anfang nächste saison ein noch besser vorbereitetes event
> ...




ich fand das we richtig irre...

gruß wunny


----------



## wunny (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> 
> wieder zum thema.......wenn ihr weiter so nette sachen über vergangenes we schreibt ,treibt ihr mich gerade dazu euch
> für anfang nächste saison ein noch besser vorbereitetes event
> ...




ich wolle jetzt noch mal danke sagen...

lieben gruß an alle, die das möglich gemacht haben....

 wunny


----------



## wunny (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> 
> wieder zum thema.......wenn ihr weiter so nette sachen über vergangenes we schreibt ,treibt ihr mich gerade dazu euch
> für anfang nächste saison ein noch besser vorbereitetes event
> ...




 tihihi... das ist jetzt aber der letzte streich....

 

ich freu mich schon auf next year....

bin auch fleißig am bike gucken.... werde sicher den einen oder anderen noch mal nerven,  und gaaaaaaaanz viel fragen stellen...

smile wunny


----------



## Lupi (22. September 2003)

So, nach einer Nacht mit Schlaf und einem mittelharten Arbeitstag muß ich mich doch auch noch mal zum Wochenende äußern.

Zum ersten habe ich viele neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen.Die drei wichtigsten davon:

1. Muchsluchse geben doch Laute von sich.

2. Es kann einem nichts passieren solange man auf dem Weg bleibt.

3. Man kann auch vom radfahren Muskelkater in den Armen bekommen.

Desweiteren habe ich jede Menge neue nette Menschen kennengelernt.


Ansonsten möchte ich die vergangenden Tage noch aus meiner Sicht schildern.

Wie Harry schon schrieb kamen doch alle rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt, und so konnten wir doch ca. 10 min vor der eigentlichen Startzeit starten.
Nur kam es aus noch ungeklärter Ursache nach etwa 29 km Autobahn zum ersten Zwischenstop.Die Zeit wurde genutzt zum Tanken und zum Pipi machen.

Endlich angekommen wurden wir herzlich begrüßt, in die abslolut perfekte Unterkunft eingewiesen, und es konnte damit begonnen werden das Hopfengetränk aus Siphonen zu geniessen.

da aber um 22.00 Uhr der Zug mit den Berliner teilnehmern eintreffen sollte, wurde kurzer hand mal ein Vorauskommando in Richtung Bahnhof losgeschickt.
Der Späher kam wieder und verkündete die Nachricht das am Bahnhof bis auf ein paar Jugendliche alles in Ordnung sei und so konnte man ruhigem Gewissen den Micha lossicken um die Berliner abzuholen.
Keine 10 min später kam Micha wieder , gefolgt von 3 Radlern.Geblendet vom Schein einer Lupine erkannten wir gleich, die drei haben noch ein kurzes Tempotraining eingelegt.
Also noch ein paar Bierchen weggeschlürft, dabei aber aufgepaßt das manche Teilnehmer nicht zu viel trinken.Madbull hat da ganze Arbeit geleistet und so wurde nicht ein eintiger schmutziger Witz erzählt.
Dann aber ab in die Heia um am nächsten Morgen mit ganz anständigen Kopfschmerzen ein prima bereitetes 5 Sterne Frühstück einzunehmen.

Dann aber los zum Übungsplatz.Während manche ca. 30 km Slalom fuhren übten sich andere im Bremsen oder an der von Hendrik perfekt geleiteten Servicestation im Reifenwechseln oder anderen kleinen Reparaturen.

Vielen Dank dafür noch an Hendrik, der sich auch nicht scheute vor und nach der Tour am Montageständer die Bikes zu richten.

Die Zeit verflog und so mußte man sich sputen denn es galt ja noch eine kleine Tour zu unternehmen.Diese Tour sollte es aber noch in sich haben.
So wurde Micha unterwegs von einer kleinen Meute Muchsluchsen angefallen die er aber im letzten Moment noch abschütteln konnte.
Harry und Mira hatten da weniger Glück, die beiden wurden heimtückisch und lautlos von ihnen angegriffen und sie fügten beiden mit ihren spitzen Schnäbeln verletzungen zu.
Mira an besonders pikanter Stelle.

Dann locker ausgerollt, frischgemacht und die Nudelspezialitäten der hiesigen Gastronomie zu sich genommen.Man muß sagen, es hat geschmeckt.
Dann waren aber die meisten Leute müde und so ließ man das Weinfest Weinfest sein und ließ den Abend bei Gesrächen über alte zeiten ausklingen.Man konnte den Leuten nicht ansehen aber es waren sogar Gewinner einer oder mehrerer Ehrenurkunden der Bundesjugenspielen dabei, und Anhänger der SM Szene ,wer hätte das gedacht ?

Am Sontag dann noch ein kleiner Einführungskursvon Madbull in Handarbeit und im vernähen von OP Wunden,völlig unbeachtet von Mira die lieber Ihren Gurt annähte und weiter nicht mit Ihren Reizen geizte.

Anschließend schöne Runde im Deister ,in der man auch lernte wie wichtig richtiger Luftdruck sein kann und das man ein Rad auch kaputt schrauben kann.

Nun war die Heimfahrt angesagt und diese tolle Runde wurde wieder aufglöst und in alle Richtungen zerstreut.

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen


----------



## Thol (23. September 2003)

auch wenn es schon mehrfach hier ausge(schrieben)sprochen wurde:

Vielen Dank an Micha und seine Alfelder Crew !!! Ihr wart einfach SPITZE    !!!

Es war ein klasse Wochenende mit einer super Truppe, dass sich das Prädikat "Besonders Wertvoll" verdient hat. 

Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle schon auf das "Seminar für Fortgeschrittene"  

Ein paar bildliche Eindrücke davon findet ihr hier.

@all, die sich eine ernsthafte Verletzung durch die permanenten Angriffe der Muchsluchse bzw. ein anderes "Andenken" mit nach Hause genommen haben: Gute Besserung  !!!

und @ Janus: schon mal an die Modem und nur ISDN User gedacht ...185 MB   - ich glaub ich werd irre   !!!

Also bis demnächst auf den Trails  

Viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (23. September 2003)

5 Verwarnungspunkte an Wunny wegen Spam   !

*gg*  neee...  also wenn´s Ernst wird mit dem Bike-Kauf, findet sich hier bestimmt jemand, der mal mitgeht um evtl. noch ´n paar Tips zu geben.


mfg, Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *5 Verwarnungspunkte an Wunny wegen Spam   !
> 
> *gg*  neee...  also wenn´s Ernst wird mit dem Bike-Kauf, findet sich hier bestimmt jemand, der mal mitgeht um evtl. noch ´n paar Tips zu geben.
> ...



Aber sischer dat! Bischi würde sich sogar freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen!  Andererseits muss (um die PARITÄT  zu wahren) natürlich dafür Sorge getragen werden, dass wunny sich ein feines CD holt. Hmm... da werde ich mich dann wohl in Zeug legen müssen....  

Krieg ich jetzt 5 Verwarnungspunkte wegen subversiver, wettbewerbsverzerrender Werbung??

BTW: Outbreak hätte den einzig wahren Kauf-Tipp für wunny:

*Lass Dir als Frau niemals von einem Mann in die Anschaffung eines Bikes reinquatschen!* 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mira (23. September 2003)

ICH ICH ICH Dir helfen aussuchen - soll ja wohl kein schweres Gefährt werden, oder (damit kenn ich mich weniger aus)?
Meld Dich sonst einfach mal bei mir - ich schwatz Dir auch kein CD auf (wie jemand anderes hier es ganz gerne tun würde), auch nicht wegen der Parität

Janus, mit der CD wäre klasse!


----------



## gage_ (23. September 2003)

Himbeermicha .. Hut ab, dass Du das alles auf Dich genommen hast, und auch hier nochmal Danke an den Rest der Alfelder Belegschaft, Susanne, Hendrik und Petra fuer die heiligen Hallen 

Ich freue mich, dass dieses Wochenende auch viele motivieren konnte, alles zu geben, und denjenigen, die noch etwas mehr gegeben haben - gute Besserung


----------



## Thol (24. September 2003)

nachdem ich mein Ciclo Interface wieder habe , gibt es jetzt noch die Tourdaten  :

Die Külf Tour am Samstag 

und

die Deister Tour am Sonntag


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. September 2003)

...die sich bisher noch nicht getraut haben, die 185 MB Fotos von meinem Webserver zu ziehen, sei gesagt, dass ich auch gerne ne CD verschicke!

Grüße von

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2003)

Ich habe mal im Internet recherchiert um das Geheimnis um den Muchsluchs zu lüften. Erstaunlich, was man da so alles findet 

*Der Muchsluchs* _(Mynx Lynx)_:
Überfamilie: Katzenartig
Unterordnung: Landraubtiere _(Fissipedia)_
Ordnung: Raubtiere _(Carnivora)_
Unterklasse: Echte oder Höhere Säuger _(Eutheria)_
Klasse: Säugetiere _(Mammalia)_
Unterstamm: Kiefertiere _(Gnasthostomata)_
Stamm: Chordatiere, Rückensaitentiere _(Chordata)_

ALLGEMEINES:
Ein einheitliches Aussehen gibt es unter den Muchsluchsen nicht. Sie sind äußerlich recht unterschiedlich. Was man über alle Muchsluchse sagen kann, ist, dass es sich hierbei um kleinste bis mittelgroße Landraubtiere handelt. Im Fell der Muchsluchse findet man die verschiedensten Haararten: weiches Wollhaar, steifere Haare, abgeflachte Borsten, abgeplattete Stilettstacheln, dicke, aber sehr elastische, lange Borsten und starre, lange und drehrunde Spieße an deren Enden sich kleine Widerhaken befinden. Wird der Luchsmuchs angegriffen, kann er sich etwa wie ein Igel zu einer Kugel zusammenrollen und sieht dann etwa so aus wie eine Klette. Muchluchse verfügen über einen langen, spitzen Schnabel, etwa derart wie man sie vom Adler her kennt.
Sämtliche Arten der Muchsluchse haben am After eine Drüse, die Stinkdrüse. Zur Abwehr eines Feindes wird aus dieser Drüse ein übelriechendes Sekret versprüht. Dieser Geruch ist so übelriechend, dass der Angreifer meistens nie wieder einen Vertreter der entsprechenden Familie angreift. Sehr viele Arten sind in der Lage, das Sekret als Sprühstrahl gezielt in Gesicht und Augen des Gegners zu spritzen. Im Auge kann eine so starke Reizwirkung eintreten, dass der Gegner daran sogar erblinden kann (Anmerk. d. Radaktion: Was für ein Glück, daß wir beim Biken überwiegend ein Brille tragen  ).

LEBENSWEISE:
Muchsluchse sind Tag- und dämmerungsaktive Rudeltiere, die sich in festen Revieren, vorwiegend im felsigen Wald- und Buschwaldgebieten aufhalten. Sie sind Bodenbewohner, bewegen sich lautlos und verfügen über sehr gutes Sehvermögen.

ERNÄHRUNG:
Muchsluchse ernähren sich üblicherweise von Säugetiere bis Rehgröße und Bodenvögel. Es sollen aber auch schon Menschen von diesen Rudeltieren angefallen worden sein. Insbesondere konnte man in Studien feststellen, daß wohl gerade Mountainbiker auf der Speisekarte der Luchsmuchse ganz oben stehen 

FORTPFLANZUNG/LEBENSLAUF:
Muchsluchse haben eine Tragzeit von 67 - 74 Tage, dabei tragen sie 1 - 4, ausnahmsweise auch bis zu 6 Jungtiere. Entwöhnung der Jungtiere mit 4 - 5 Monaten. Die Jungtiere sind blind und noch schwach behaart, das Geburtsgewicht liegt bei 5 - 15 g. Die Geschlechtsreife tritt mit 1,5 bis 2,5 Jahren ein. Die Lebenserwartung eines Muchsluchses liegt bei bis zu 18 Jahren.

HEIMAT:
Muchsluchse findet man in Nord-, sowie Südosteuropa und in Nord-/Zentralasien.


----------



## Lupi (24. September 2003)

seht seht,

auf einem Fahrtechnikseminar lernt also nicht nur das fahren an sich , sondern auch richtiges Verhalten im Falle eines Angriffs von wilden Raubtieren oder wie sich dagegen zu schützen ist.


----------



## Outbreak (24. September 2003)

... auch von mir ein RIESIGES Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren und auch Beteiligten für das geniale Wochenende!

Ich habe echt viel gelernt (das Umsetzen kommt dann Stück für Stück  ) und der Spass ist auch nicht zu kurz gekommen!

Und beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei!

@Rabbit: Ich habe sogar ein richtig gutes Foto von unserem Muchsluchs machen können 






Und ich muss gestehen, das Kerlchen ist echt niedlich   ob man die auch züchten kann???

In dem Sinne noch einen herrlichen Abend,

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (24. September 2003)

dass man die Biester so schlecht sieht, echt perfekte Tarnfarbe...  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## momme (25. September 2003)

hay ihr workshopper!

schön euch (wenn auch nur kurz) getroffen zu haben! aber hatte ich nicht zum abschied den dringenden hinweis gegeben, keinen quatsch zu machen? jedoch: was musste ich hören, als ich abends schon fast am wegnicken war? so langsam glaube ich, das schlüsselbein ist eine soll-bruch-stelle im menschlichen körper! beste besserung nach berlin! aber der deister hatte an diesem wochenende auch irgendwie veränderte (erhöhte) erdanziehungskräfte! es haben viele leute verstärkte, ungewollte errosionsversuche unternommen! aber bis auf nicolai sind wohl alle dabei heile weggekommen!

den leuten, die neu mit dem deister-virus infiziert worden sind und nun ab und zu schweiss-gebadet morgens mit einem grinsen im gesicht vor dem spiegel stehen, sei gesagt: alles halb so wild, ihr müsst einfach nur von zeit zu zeit dem drang nachgeben und den berg runterfliessen! 

wir sehen uns bestimmt auf den trails!

momme!


----------



## himbeertoni (28. September 2003)

möchte ich mich stellvertretend auch für den rest der crew noch einmal bei allen herzlich für euer dickes lob  bedanken!!! 

in der richtung werde/n ich/wir nächstes jahr sicher wieder was organisieren, wenn ihr wollt!..........superideen gibts da einige...........

mit besten grüßen,  kleintoni


----------



## Hattrick (28. September 2003)

Deistertour am Sonntag

Zunächst ein kleiner Uphill über die mitterweie geliebte E1 (Römerweg) richtung Nordmannsturm. Einige fuhren die alternative Strasse.

Es folgte der erste 500m Trail runter zur Wallmannshütte. Lange diskutierten wir vorher ob wir dieses, für Trailbeginner heftiges Stück fahren sollten. Mit Vorwarnung wird es schon gehen war unser Fazit. Und das war auch gut so ! Wenn man die richtige Linie findet hat man seihe helle Freude.

Untern heil angekommen ging es über den Nienstedter Blick weiter Richtung Fernsehturm. 

Ein recht langer Trail wartete auf uns. Auf ca 1,5 km ging es bei dem zunächst einfachen weg Richtung Barsinghausen. Nach ca 500 mtr wurde der Weg enger und etwas steiler. Sehr lecker, nochmal fahren ...  befanden einige Piloten(innen) im Auslauf bei glühenden Bremsscheiben und heissen Felgen. Per Waldweg mit anschliessendem lecker Uphill fuhren wir wieder Richtung Kammweg/Fernsehturm. 

Weiter über die Kreuzbuche und Heisterburg um von dort eine recht steile Passage Richtung Feggendorf zu nehmen. Mit etwas Kontrolle und der richtigen Bremstechnik klappte auch das. Der Northshoretrail wurde von allen begutachtet. Die Frage wer möchte mal - wurde mit Kopf nach oben und in die Luft pfeifen überhört. Neben Harry welcher immerhin die untere Hälfte komplett fuhr traute sich auch Bischi auf die Bretter. Nach kurzem Aufenthalt sprang er etwas unsanft aus der Spur. Die guten Bremsen und unglaublicher Fererweg verhinderten schlimmeres.

Feggendorf DPP erreichten wir per Fahrrinnentrail. Sah einfach aus, war allerdings im unteren Teil tückisch. Unsere Muskeln entspannten wir auf dem Wallmannsweg. Vorne weg Rochster mit seinem 28" Hengst, gejagt von Mira welche die meisten nur von hinten sahen.

Ein kleines Stück weiter befand sich der letzte Trail. Im oberen Teil verwurzelt und zum  Ende eine knifflige "Talbrückenbergfahrt" welche es mit Schwung zu nehmen galt. Repekt vor dem wer das Ding komplett durchfährt. Ich markierte auf der Bergseite die Bestmarken  

Danach die Strasse hoch zum Bikerparkplatz wo uns die Nachricht vom verunfallten Nicolai erwartete  Eine schöne Tour welche am Ende doch noch nachdenklich stimmte. 

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Lupi (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Das lag aber weniger an Miras Geschwindigkeit , sondern mehr an dem aufreizenden Schlitz in ihrer Hose.


----------



## nicolai (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Danach die Strasse hoch zum Bikerparkplatz wo uns die Nachricht vom verunfallten Nicolai erwartete  Eine schöne Tour welche am Ende doch noch nachdenklich stimmte.
> *



Es war auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour. Ich komme nächtes Jahr auch gern wieder. Was mir da passiert ist, passiert halt. Einen Moment nicht aufgepasst und dummerweise noch ein Stein an der falschen Stelle, wo ich mit der Schulter gegengeprallt sein muss. Normalerweise steht man nach einem solchen Sturz einfach wieder auf und kann weiterfahren, hab halt Pech gehabt. Morgen früh um 7 Uhr muss ich mich im Krankenhaus melden. Ich werde dann noch am gleichen Tag operiert. Der Unfallarzt bei dem ich gewesen bin wollte das erst nicht operieren. Er war der Meinung es würde auch so zusammenwachsen.  Die Schulter ist zwar nachher ziemlich krumm aber die Krankenkassen zahlen heute einfach nicht mehr jeden Scheiss. Zum Glück hat er mich dann doch ins Krankenhaus überwiesen, ich soll es dort einfach mal versuchen?! Der Arzt im Krankenhaus, Zitat: _"Wollen Sie weiterfahren? Dann müssen wir operieren, die Kostenübernahme bei der Krankenkasse werde ich für Sie erwirken."_ Trotzdem eine ziemliche Rennerei, das bei den Schmerzen. Die Zugfahrt von Alfeld nach Berlin war der Horror, ich musste mich fast übergeben vor Schmerzen. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen eine Unfallversicherung oder sowas abzuschliessen.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (28. September 2003)

Besser spät als nie....
Jetzt auch von mir endlich mal ein Dankeschön für dieses SUPERWOCHENDE...Dank an Micha und den Rest der " Versorgungscrew "
Ich habe eine Menge gelernt ( auch zwischenmenschlich ) und der Deister hat mich wieder völlig begeistert!Hat sich ja auch von seiner schönsten Seite gezeigt.Dank des guten Wetters!
Es hat alles riesig viel Spaß gemacht.Der Muskelkater war schnell vergessen. Hatte übrigens nicht nur Muskelkater in den Armen ( Dank an Gregor) sondern auch im Bauch vom vielen Lachen ( Dank an Christian )
Muchsluchse haben mich heute übrigens in den HaBe auch wieder angefallen
Grüße auch an Nicolai und alles Gute für morgen!!!!
Liebe Grüße nach Alfeld
Anja


----------



## Buddy (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *...sondern mehr an dem aufreizenden Schlitz in ihrer Hose.  *



Lol, bitte was ?!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Lol, bitte was ?!  *



Tjä, da hat jemand was verpasst!  

 

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (28. September 2003)

tja Buddy,


da hast Du wirklich was versäumt.

Sowas kommt auch so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## Rochester (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Vorne weg Rochster mit seinem 28" Hengst,  *



Nur fast richtig, Rochester war der mit dem Nöll, der immer als letzter oben war, aber trotzdem stolz war, weil er kein einziges Mal hochschieben musste.

Gruß, Stefan


----------

